# 33' Card cut



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my first on-camera 33' card hit. Not a clean cut but a hit nonetheless. I did cut one all the way through in warm up so I know it's possible, even with 7/16" ammo not moving all that fast (175-180fps, I'd guess).
More to follow when I get one cut in half.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a clean shot buddy!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Second on-video hit. Almost all the way through:





I know why I hit it on the first try... it's the Ace of Spades!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't hit card on FIRST shot! Need a bit of suspense first.








Thanks for taking us along to see the event.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Don't hit card on FIRST shot! Need a bit of suspense first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It felt like I aimed for about 5min, that was pretty suspenseful.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well that didnt take you too long.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shooting Mj. your doing really well now, a couple more years and I think were going to see several up and coming sharp shooters posting video's on this forum. I've heard names of possible sharp shooters on here now some people shoot really well but put a camera on them and they go to pieces it happens in all sports.it takes so much more to be able to perform in front of a camera well done.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, MJ!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're almost there Man!
I like how it's hit almost in the center as well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow man, you ARE a contender at the tournament this year. Watch out guys!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great shots, congrats!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Shooting flats too...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Shooting flats too...


Yep, SPS works great with all sorts of bands.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Go MIkey , Go Mikey!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------

